
New magazine-sharing site escapes copyright laws abroad - nickb
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-10018462-38.html
======
callmeed
The way myzagines presents the magazines is pretty impressive. Furthermore,
the scans contain all the original advertisements. Meaning, the 16,000+ users
are also seeing the ads. Plus no paper is being wasted by producing magazines
that no one buys/reads.

It wouldn't be hard to monetize the site and I'm sure lots of people would be
willing to pay $5-10/month for some sort of "all you can eat" subscription (I
would).

It's like the PRQ guys created a nice distribution platform for these
publishers and they don't even realize it.

